# Looking for a Drummer in Toronto



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

We are a newly (2015) formed band and our excellent drummer needed to commit to a different musical project. We’re sad to see him go but excited to hear his work when it is completed! So, we’re looking for a new drummer. 

About us: we are two guitarists and one bassist. Our influences are eclectic, but not necessarily obscure: Led Zeppelin, QOTSA, classic soul, Blue Note soul jazz (Grant Green, B3 combos), Stones, Monkees, the list could go on and on. One of the guitarists has a degree in music. We might be “musos”. :sCh_odie:

Our plan and goals are to rehearse weekly for 2-3 hours, develop a set of mostly originals with a few choice covers and try to gig monthly around the GTA area. We all have day jobs or careers or family; we want to get better, create great music and take it as far as we can given work/family commitments. 

We’re also on the square side – NOT 420 friendly at rehearsals or gigs. Not really alcohol-based either.

We’re looking for a drummer probably in his/her 30s who is comfortable with different time signatures, can cop different styles such as swing, funk, samba, etc. as necessary, is personable and easy going but serious about music, can bring a sense of humor to the proceedings (Monty Python and Frank Zappa are tremendous), swings hard and plays with touch and dynamics. We hope to improvise more as we get used to playing together.

Currently we have two originals near completion, parts of a couple others in embryonic form, and are working on a few covers: Stevie Wonder “I Wish”, Boxtops/Cocker “The Letter”, Diamond/UO “Girl You’ll Be a Woman Soon”. Plus some blues jams and I-IV groove improvs. The covers help us get used to playing with each other and get comfortable with different grooves. 

If you’re someone who has a life and career but is passionate about playing some original music and contributing to songwriting, drop us a note!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would try a piano forum.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I would try a piano forum.


ha ha point well taken!

I'm a multi-instrumentalist and thought there may be others here. Also, I saw a headline for a keyboard player wanted.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

59burst said:


> ha ha point well taken!
> 
> I'm a multi-instrumentalist and thought there may be others here. Also, I saw a headline for a keyboard player wanted.


Just trying to help in my own special way


----------

